# Night fishing from bob sykes?



## grav3yardgirl (Mar 9, 2012)

*Anybody know how great the activity is out there on Bob Sykes bridge at night? If it's not great where is a good spot? I am also questioning as to what kind of fish are active at night in this area? What kind of bait is the best and etc. Any answer or comments are helpful. Thanks ahead...*:notworthy:


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*public night fishing*

Fishing at BS at night is usually pretty good this time of year. You will find a variety of fish at different points along the bridge. People like to fish off the end for the big fish (usually reds).

The only con about this spot is access. You have to walk around and lug your stuff if you are trying to find a spot or move aorund. The crowd can also vary there- sometimes nice people, sometimes not so much. It is a public area after all.

Three mile is convenient because you can drive on, but you have to be extremely tolerant to who might be there. The fishing is okay. Sheeps are biting but just a lot of white trout in general.

P'cola pier is usually better during the daytime. Hoep this helps.


----------



## grav3yardgirl (Mar 9, 2012)

Alrighty, then how is the fishing right there on the wooden dock (not the pier along side bridge)? Thank you for this insight.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*coin toss*



grav3yardgirl said:


> Alrighty, then how is the fishing right there on the wooden dock (not the pier along side bridge)? Thank you for this insight.


So I am assuming you are talking about right as you get onto GB side. Those two docks are ok for convenience. If it were up to me I would probably go with BS. 

As for bait, I like to use cut mullet at night (first choice) and frozen shrimp. Live shrimp is nice but you save them for the day time.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

grav3yardgirl said:


> Alrighty, then how is the fishing right there on the wooden dock (not the pier along side bridge)? Thank you for this insight.


 If you're talking about the octagon pier at night it is just now starting to slowly pick up. Cut mullet, small pinfish, live shrimp, or really about anything will produce some kind of bite. I was out on the bridge a few nights ago and the wind was so strong I had to put my tackle bag in my chair to keep it from blowing out into the water. Had one large red break me off stealing my lure tied to 17lb spiderwire fusion. Would have been able to handle it and get him up with the bridge net to measure but the current was just to strong along with him pulling under the bridge like a freight train. After that was eventually worn out by tons of average sized white trout then I moved down to the wooden octagon pier. Had a nice red that looked to be a large keeper break me off. Line was I think around 15lb mono and had a small croaker floating out about 2ft down. Just wasn't my night. Also usually the folks that go out there are decent and aren't a problem. If it's not raining I'll probably be out there tomorrow night late. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## grav3yardgirl (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you guys! 
I am still trying to pick my fishing spot for the year.
Last year was the fishing pier on Pensacola Beach... Great Kings and Cobia out there, but I am not going to deal with the crowd this year, although I will say it got sooo intense out there it was rather exciting.
I have HEARD there have been a good few Reds out off the 3 Mile Bridge but I have also heard more reports on how crappy it is out there now and the people. Mehhh Not what I am looking for. Thinking I may chance my loses off Bob Sykes and the "octagon pier" and stick it to my spot just off Scenic....If there are any other spots anybody can think of please let me know. I haven't really fished much in some time and it's eating at me to get some big ones. Also as I am not that greatly experienced with all the etc. information with fishing...what is the best to use when it comes to leaders, hooks, bait, line weight and etc. I am highly interested to be aiming at the Reds, Kings, Sheepshead and anything in between. I know what they like but I am as of right now not having any such luck with them liking anything. Could I be doing something wrong?
Again, Thanks ahead...Maria


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've not had the best luck either, but then again i'm not the best fisherman. 
Fish can be finicky and turn their noses up to all but one thing. I like high low rigs with two different depths and the possibility for two types of bait at once. just read reports and be prepared to make switch ups on the fly. i can't begin to count how many times I've knifed a lure off to switch up to a top water or vis versa.


----------



## grav3yardgirl (Mar 9, 2012)

Where is a great place or site to read the up to date/current fishing reports and tides?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

For reports, you've already found it. Once the weather warms up a bit more you'll find more fishing reports than you can read on here. As far as tides go, there are numerous sites to go to, I prefer www.rodnreel.com click on tides on the upper banner.


----------



## grav3yardgirl (Mar 9, 2012)

I was out at Bob Sykes or rather the wooden pier location last night till about 2 this morning. Despite the crazy wind Trout were being pulled in left and right... I am stoked to go back out and hit it again...
SN: What is Croakers as cutbait good for? Caught plenty and using as cutbait...


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Put a big hook through that croaker and put him back out there for a bull red (or shark). I work graveyard shift so I'm a night owl also, but I usually don't fish overnight. I was out at BS this morning for a few hours starting at the end and working my way back, not a whole lot going on, had a few small bites on gulp shrimp and some trash sea robins and whatnot, saw a few massive sized sheepies that didn't want fiddler crabs, and that was it for me. I didn't try the octagon pier.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Fishing from shore I'd also go out to the Ft. Pickens Pier and the point that trails into the Pensacola Pass; on the gulf side, the entrance, and around to the pier side of point where some rocks are.

If using circle hooks, use a 2-hook twisted dropper loop rig, or just a single dropper loop rig. 3/0 hooks for your smaller fish and a 5/0 to 7/0 hook for your Reds. I'd have some squid cut up into cubes with the hook point and barb exposed. If near a dock or bridge, bring a flat edge shovel and scrape off a lot of barnacles into a 5 gallon bucket. Then scatter a few barnacles around where your fishing; are some pointers. I'd also work the entire estuary at the foot of 3-mi bridge on the Pensacola side. Buy some cheap sabiki rigs tipped with squid to catch some pigfish, pinfish, croakers, etc for live bait hooked through both lips or nose. Use also as cut bait, and cut heads off and fish them.


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Great info everyone. Thanks.


----------

